

The co-founders meetup is landing in Austin, TX on Dec 6th - gdltec
http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Austin/

======
alain94040
Thanks to Ricardo for stepping in to offer to help organize it.

------
larrykubin
Any more info about the venue for this?

~~~
gdltec
Austin Microsoft office: 10900 Stonelake Blvd., Suite 225 Austin, TX 78759

